# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Comment basculer de mode non scuris  scuris et inversement ?

## Ssmiling

Bonjour  ::):  
je suis en train de dvelopper un site web en JSP/Servlet sur lequel il y a une zone de saisie de donnes confidentielles.
Pour accder  cette page, je voudrais basculer en https, et revenir en http pour le reste du site.
Toutes les docs que j'ai lu disent de "simplement" appeler la page avec le prfixe https://, mais l'appel de mes JSP se fait par le biais d'un RequestDispatcher dans ma servlet contrleur (modle MVC2) :




```

```

et l, problme, l'URL doit obligatoirement commencer par "/"...
Si je mets un lien de type <a href="https://..." > a fonctionne bien, mais a ne me satisfait pas car je ne suis plus sur mon modle.
De mme, la sortie du mode https me pose le mme problme car si je fais appel  mon contrleur et son RequestDispatcher, ma page suivante reste inscrite sur le port scuris 8443 de mon Tomcat.

J'espre avoir t clair dans mes explications  ::roll::  Merci de votre aide

----------


## yolepro

Effectivement tu pointes un problme.

Le RequestDispatcher fait un redirection interne au serveur ( transparent pour le client ). Toi il faudrait plutot que tu utilises une methode de sendRedirect ( redirection cliente ) et que tu pointes vers le https.

----------


## Ssmiling

Merci de ta rponse  ::):  ,
je jette un oeil dans la doc java pour tudier cette mthode que je ne connais pas ...

----------


## Ssmiling

Aprs quelques explications supplmentaires trouves  cette adresse :

http://www.theserverside.com/discuss...hread_id=26425

mon problme  est rsolu !!

Merci encore  toi, Yolepro  ::D:

----------

